# projector headlights with halos, help.



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

i just purchased some projector headlights on ebay form a company called trend gear. they have halos on them and i was confused on how to install them.









yum









problem one, gives me light.









problem two, halos :|

idk how to go about installing these so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

First comment is that there was a write up or two on the forum so search.
IF they are the same as mine then they hard mount and you have to remove the grill brackets, the grill then mounts to the headlights. I drilled my spot welds out so i could go back if i needed to.
Others chisel or just rip them off !!! 
The halos are wired to the side marker lamps.
I used a harness provided with relays to power the headlights.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Heres a link.....

http://www.nissanforums.com/cosmetic-mods/11314-why-halos-difficult-install-pics.html


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanx for the reply, i was going to search but i was frustrated and tired at the time :|

my other problem though was that the plug doesn't fit with my car even though it says it should.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh and i forgot to tell you mine had a warning NOT to cut the wires to the Halos, as they have resistance either in them or are a resistance wire. (crimp them may be best). 
Where are you located ?


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

im laocted in new york :| and i figured not to cut them, i think i may need an adapter though, dont nkow where to look lol


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

oh i think i need to get a converter from 9007 to the 9003 for the lights. my cars plug is 9007 the projectors are 9003 :|


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Too bad these are sold on eBay. They cause more trouble than they are worth IMHO. I replaced my cloudy originals with OEM style and are much improved. A pain to get in though esp. on passenger side.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

well i have done something fun, i got the headlight sockets (9003) off a 240SX then i converted my sockets (9007), after a good 12 hours of slacking, cutting parts banging crap together, they dont fit well but that will all change later tomorrow, pics will follow


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Hows it coming ?


----------

